# Can't Boot Clockwork Mod



## chasescott66 (Aug 21, 2011)

Was trying to install the Market Fix to unhide apps, and when I select "boot ClockworkMod" it says boot failed! How can I fix this??!!?


----------



## shywolf28 (Oct 14, 2011)

I had the same issues when i loaded my touchpad, everytime i would go to the boot menu and tried to go to clockwork it will say boot failed, not installed...this is what i did and it resolved the issue..Just to let you know i have f15c overclocked on my touchpad found it in another post, credit goes to nemosomen 1. unzip the update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip file into the same directory as Novacom 2. Make sure your touchpad is plugged into your computer, and reboot it while holding volume up. You should see a USB icon. 3. In the command line, browse to the directory Novacom is installed in. 4. Type this into the command line prompt exacty

novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod

you should now be able to flash gapps or whatever else you need to install (except moboot, which you need to use ACMEInstaller to install)


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you flash moboot?


----------



## pbklan (Oct 15, 2011)

The only way I could get this to work was to use webos doctor and reset webos back to factory first. Once I did that I was able to boot in every time


----------



## chucktate (Oct 14, 2011)

Ditto, This worked for me too. (using WebOS Dr. and AcmeInstaller) I put all the zip files in the cminstall folder and CM7 stayed in tact. I would have thought CM7 would have been reinstalled fresh, but it kept all the apps and settings I had done.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

must be doing something wrong...still cant get CWM to boot


----------

